# A los fines de



## Cronista

En la República Dominicana se usa mucho la locución "a los fines de", incorrectamente a mi juicio, puesto que estimo que lo correcto sería "a fin de" o simplemente "para". Aquí van varios ejemplos que he visto en la prensa y en textos judiciales y legislativos en los últimos días:


"Se prohíbe a la Secretaría de Estado de Obras Públicas demoler una construcción edificada en terrenos privados* a los fines de* construir una carretera sin antes agotar el procedimiento previo de expropriación..."


"La Corte fija la audiencia para el día miércoles, 5 de febrero de 2007, *a los fines *de conocer el fondo de la demanda en partición."


"La Dirección General de Aduanas desarrollará un programa de perfiles de riesgo *a los fines *de que las empresas clasificadas por Proindustria estén sujetas a mecanismos de verificación..."


¿Se usa "a los fines de" en otros países? ¿Alguien considera correcta la expresión?


----------



## FranParis

Expresión muy utilizada en Francia, España y Portugal, y, a mi parecer, adecuadamente.

Hay más de un fin..


----------



## aleCcowaN

En la Argentina se usa bastante esta expresión con el sentido que has explicado, pero creo que hay una confusión con la expresión "a los fines de (su cargo)".

A fin de (algo) [con el fin, con la finalidad]
A los fines de (algo) [relativo al objetivo y atribuciones de algo]
A fines de (expresión temporal) [al final de un período nominado]

Escucho mucho, y tiendo a usar "a los fines de" cuando luego viene una enumeración ("a los fines de mejorar la condiciones de salud y reducir los gastos hospitalarios"), pero muchas veces se oye "a los fines de" con un solo fin y no "varios fines", y en este caso me suena mal ("a los fines de incrementar la duración del producto" = "con los objetivos de incrementar la duración de producto -punto y aparte-").


----------



## Cronista

FranParis, en los casos de que haya más de un propósito o fin, se podría admitir el uso de "a los fines de", pero si ves los ejemplos citados, en todos ellos se trata de un solo "fin".


----------



## Namarne

Hola, Cronista. 
Yo por aquí no he oído mucho eso de "a los fines de"; muy raras veces, la verdad. Supongo que por eso me suena bastante mal, aunque no me atrevo a decir que sea incorrecto. Por lo que dicen los demás, en otros lugares se usa mucho.


----------



## FranParis

Hay vários objetivos en un fin:

*A los fines de* prevenir una recurrencia de la fragmentación excesiva e inestabilidad de los años de la Segunda República, el sistema proporcional introducido por el Gobierno para las elecciones del 15 de junio de 1977 - las primeras elecciones libres celebradas en España desde 1936 - fue modificado por dispositivos correctores, incluyendo el reparto de escaños por medio de la regla d'Hondt y la introducción del umbral de tres porciento a nivel de la circunscripción electoral

Ejemplos como este hay millares en España.


----------



## Cronista

Hola de nuevo FranParis, no me luce convincente su razonamiento. Resultan irrelevantes los supuestos objetivos del fin, éste es gramaticalmente único y singular. Nadie diría:


_Con los propósitos de curarle la malaria, el médico le recetó quinina._
_Con los objetivos de curarle la malaria, el médico le recetó quinina._


Aunque se podría decir que un propósito, al igual que un objetivo, puede tener varios fines.


Sé que el uso está muy difundido, pero no entiendo porqué. Talvez se trate de una confusión o contaminación con el uso de "a los fines de [relativo al objetivo y atribuciones de algo]", como bien señala más arriba aleCcowaN.


----------



## Cristina.

El DPD lo explica muy bien:
*a fin de.* Locución conjuntiva final que significa ‘para o con objeto de’. Puede ir seguida de un infinitivo o de una oración encabezada por la conjunción _que:_ _«Decidió volver a su casa, a fin de dar solución al penúltimo problema»_ ; _«Taparon la oquedad con piedras, a fin de que no entrasen a molestar _[...] _los animales silvestres»_. Con el mismo significado puede usarse _con el fin de: «Alfonso se acercó a mí con el fin de acompañarme»_


----------



## Spanish teacher

Namarne said:


> Hola, Cronista.
> Yo por aquí no he oído mucho eso de "a los fines de"; muy raras veces, la verdad. Supongo que por eso me suena bastante mal, aunque no me atrevo a decir que sea incorrecto. Por lo que dicen los demás, en otros lugares se usa mucho.


Sinceramente yo tampoco y entiendo que pueda ser un tipo de lenguaje oficial o jurídico, pero no el normal de la calle. En ella oirías muchísimo " *a fin de* conseguir y mejorar ......." , menos "a fines de año/ a fines de mes iré de viaje", porque se usa más en singular " a fin de año/ a fin de mes iré de viaje", y raramente o casi nunca "a los fines de".
Comento que aunque mi ciudad de residencia es Barcelona  mi lenguaje  es de la zona norte española. Lo digo para diferenciar  de Barcino Tarraconensis.


----------



## Cronista

Recibí esta respuesta de la Real Academia:

"En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:

A FIN DE es una locución conjuntiva final que equivale a 'con objeto de, para'. _A fin de averiguar la verdad._ Es igualmente 
válida CON EL FIN DE: _Con el fin de averiguar la verdad._ 
Cuando introduce una subordinada precedida de la conjunción QUE, no debe elidirse la preposición DE: 
_A fin de que la reunión sea un éxito._ 
_Con el fin de que la reunión sea un éxito._ 
La expresión que usted menciona con el mismo significado, A LOS FINES DE, no se emplea en el ámbito del español peninsular estándar. Tenemos documentación que avala su empleo, eso sí, en el español de América. En ese sentido, se trataría de un regionalismo más o menos integrado en la lengua culta (este dato lo desconocemos), y como tal, siempre es menos recomendable que la expresión más general (A FIN DE, CON EL FIN DE), sobre todo si se trata de un contexto en el que se desea llegar al mayor número de hispanohablantes. 

Reciba un cordial saludo.
__________
Departamento de «Español al día»
Real Academia Española


----------



## Mangato

FranParis said:


> Expresión muy utilizada en Francia, España y Portugal, y, a mi parecer, adecuadamente.
> 
> Hay más de un fin..


 
Sin que nos resulte extraño el término, usamos mucho más frecuentemente *con la finalidad*,  o *a fin  de que*. Pero me da la impresión que este último término se va quedando anticuado.
Saludos

MG


----------



## Mangato

Spanish teacher said:


> , menos "a fines de año/ a fines de mes iré de viaje", porque se usa más en singular " a fin de año/ a fin de mes iré de viaje", y raramente o casi nunca "a los fines de".
> Comento que aunque mi ciudad de residencia es Barcelona mi lenguaje es de la zona norte española. Lo digo para diferenciar de Barcino Tarraconensis.


 
A *fines de año o mes, *no; pero *a finales de año ....*

En este ejemplo los significados son diferentes.  A los fines indica intencionalidad, mientras que fin de mes significa término de fecha.


----------



## Spanish teacher

A *fines de año o mes, *no; pero *a finales de año ....*

Mangato : No me atrevería a  ser tan contundente. 
Cuando decimos "A fines de mes o de año" no queremos expresar intencionalidad, sino temporalidad menos concreta que si usamos "A fin de mes o de año". Pero para mí en ambos casos es temporalidad.
Si digo " A fines de mes/año iré a veros." o " A fin de mes o de año iré a veros.", estoy expresando que iré un día cualquiera de los últimos del mes o del año con un valor similar al de "A finales de mes o de año iré a veros."
Mira el DRALE y lo comprobarás.


----------



## Mangato

Lo siento, no quise ser contundente. Tal vez sea un problema de regionalismo, pero  lo que quise decir fue que la expresión a* fines de mes *no la recuerdo haber oído, a pesar de haber vivido largas temporadas en diferentes comunidades. Sí es muy frecuente oir a *finales de mes* o *a fin de mes.*

A lo que me refería, es a que en los ejemplos *a fin de mes, a finales de mes, *o* a fines de mes,* el significado es diferente a la consulta del post inicial a la pregunta de *a los fines de construir,* donde percibo un claro sentido de intencionalidad en contraposición con el sentido temporal de *fin, fines o finales de mes.*

Espero que esta vez me haya expresado con más claridad. 

Saludos

MG


----------



## casisi

En un manual que estoy leyendo aparece la siguiente oración: "A los fines de la interpretación y aplicación del presente manual, se detallan a continuación.....". Es correcta la expresión: "A los fines de"? Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## ACQM

Sí, quiere decir "Con las finalidades de interpretar y aplicar este manual,...", es decir "Para poder interpretar y aplicar este manual,..."


----------



## casisi

muchas gracias. Yo creía que la expresión "a fin de" era invariable respecto al número.


----------



## A n a

casisi said:


> muchas gracias. Yo creía que la expresión "a fin de" era invariable respecto al número.



Yo también.


----------



## ErOtto

casisi said:


> muchas gracias. Yo creía que la expresión "a fin de" era invariable respecto al número.



Y lo es... en principio. También existe *a fines de*... pero con otro significado.
En este caso se usa (mal - en mi opinión) en plural porque se quiere evitar la (supuesta) duplicidad de... a fin de la interpretación y a fin de la aplicación... cuando hubiese sido bastante más sencillo expresarlo así: A fin de interpretar y aplicar (correctamente) el presente manual...

Tres cuartos de lo mismo ocurre (en mi opinión) con:


ACQM said:


> ..."Con *las finalidades *de interpretar y aplicar este manual,..."...



Aquí también usaría "con la finalidad de interpretar y aplicar", puesto que considero que *interpretar y aplicar* es una unidad.


----------



## torrebruno

"A los fines de la interpretación y aplicación del presente manual..."
Bajo mi punto de vista, queda horroroso. 
Sí, sí, mucho mejor usar "a fin de" con infinitivos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Buenas noches
Necesito me ayuden con esta frase:

En el original esta escrito así "...no se ajusten a lo establecido en las cláusulas del contrato financieramente, a los fines de lo que se este cancelando, sea lo correcto."

Yo creo que debería ser así "...no se ajusten a lo establecido en las cláusulas del contrato*,* financieramente, a los fines de*,* *que* lo que se est*é *cancelando, sea lo correcto."

Pero no estoy segura. Incluso si tiene una mejor opción, tambien lo apreciaría.

Gracias de antemano.

Rosa


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Podría ser:
...no se ajusten financieramente a lo establecido en las cláusulas del contrato, a los fines de que, lo que se esté cancelando, sea lo  correcto.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

gracias Alfaro

Es increible, pero hay momentos donde te embotas y no logras ver diferentes opciones.


----------



## Ludaico

Hola:
Yo lo veo así: "...no se ajusten a lo establecido en las cláusulas financieras del contrato, *con el fin de que *lo que se cancele sea lo correcto."
Saludos.


----------



## juandiego

Hola a todos.

De acuerdo con la interpretación de Ludaico.

Veo bastante raro el _a los fines_ en plural y que se describa un fin único, singular, pero bueno, tal vez se pueda considerar _a lo fines de _como una locución preposicional de finalidad fijada en plural (equivalente a _para)_. Desde luego vería mejor _a fin de que._..

No veo necesidad de coma porque supondría separar el sujeto y el predicado de la misma oración.
_[...], a fin de que *eso *sea lo correcto. (*eso *= lo que se esté cancelando)_.

Por cierto, Rosangelus, ¿puedes poner la primera parte de la frase completa? No termino de ver a qué esta subordinado esa aparente proposición de finalidad.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

juandiego said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> De acuerdo con la interpretación de Ludaico.
> 
> Veo bastante raro el _a los fines_ en plural y que se describa un fin único, singular, pero bueno, tal vez se pueda considerar _a lo fines de _como una locución preposicional de finalidad fijada en plural (equivalente a _para)_. Desde luego vería mejor _a fin de que._..
> 
> No veo necesidad de coma porque supondría separar el sujeto y el predicado de la misma oración.
> _[...], a fin de que *eso *sea lo correcto. (*eso *= lo que se esté cancelando)_.
> 
> Por cierto, Rosangelus, ¿puedes poner la primera parte de la frase completa? No termino de ver a qué esta subordinado esa aparente proposición de finalidad.


Buenas tardes

El parrafo original es este: _"Lo que trae como consecuencia, que los montos de las valuaciones y de las Hojas de Entrada de Servicio, no se ajusten a lo establecido en las cláusulas del contrato, financieramente, a los fines de lo que se esté cancelando sea lo correcto."_

Mi duda inicial era el uso de los _"que"_. Es decir "...a los fines de *que*, lo *que* se esté cancelando...".  Ya veo que no hay problemas, esta bien colocarlo así, ppor lo visto en las recomendaciones de los foreros que amablemente respondieron antes.

Ahora, resulta que salieron dos dudas adicionales... (lo cual es bueno, ya que, quedará mucho mejor)

La palabra "financieramente", al parecer no tiene la mejor ubicación, se puede mejorar.
Y aunado a eso, el plural de "a los fines de...", esta si es verdad que no la habia notado.

Finalmente, el parrafo podría quedar así: _"Lo que trae como consecuencia, que los montos de las valuaciones y  de las Hojas de Entrada de Servicio, no se ajusten __financieramente, __a lo establecido en  las cláusulas del contrato, a fin de que lo que se  esté cancelando sea lo correcto._"

Que dicen?


----------



## juandiego

Hola, Rosangelus.

_"Lo que trae como consecuencia, que los montos de las valuaciones y de las Hojas de Entrada de Servicio, no se ajusten financieramente, a lo establecido en las cláusulas del contrato, a fin de que lo que se esté cancelando sea lo correcto."

_Semánticamente, no termino de comprender la oración. Sigo sin estar seguro de de qué es finalidad la oración subrayada. Veo dos posibilidades:
— Que los montos y hojas no se ajusten (no se falseen, vaya) para hacer correcto lo que se esté cancelando.
— Que existen unas clausulas en el contrato para cómo hacer correctamente los casos de cancelación de algo. 

No sé si entiendes mi duda y si la puedes resolver.

Una cosa sí me atrevo a decir: no veo justificación para ninguna de las comas, es más, están separando partes estrechamente ligadas (por orden):
1ª oración principal y su subordinada de OD,
2ª sujeto y su predicado, 
3ª verbo y su complemento de régimen verbal;

Sobre la 4ª no me puedo pronunciar por falta de comprensión, aunque en principio tampoco me parece correcta.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

juandiego said:


> Hola, Rosangelus.
> ...
> 
> Una cosa sí me atrevo a decir: no veo justificación para ninguna de las comas, es más, están separando partes estrechamente ligadas (por orden):
> 1ª oración principal y su subordinada de OD,
> 2ª sujeto y su predicado,
> 3ª verbo y su complemento de régimen verbal;
> 
> Sobre la 4ª no me puedo pronunciar por falta de comprensión, aunque en principio tampoco me parece correcta.



Entonces, ¿según tu como quedaría, sin ninguna coma?


----------



## juandiego

Si se respetara el orden actual, lo haría sin ninguna coma. Pero creo que el conjunto mejora del siguiente modo si se tratara de la primera interpretación (adelantando la subordinada de finalidad):
_"Lo que trae como consecuencia que, __a fin de que lo que se esté cancelando sea lo correcto, __los montos de las valuaciones y de las Hojas de Entrada de Servicio no se ajusten financieramente a lo establecido en las cláusulas del contrato."
_


----------



## ROSANGELUS

juandiego said:


> Si se respetara el orden actual, lo haría sin ninguna coma. Pero creo que el conjunto mejora del siguiente modo si se tratara de la primera interpretación (adelantando la subordinada de finalidad):
> _"Lo que trae como consecuencia que, __a fin de que lo que se esté cancelando sea lo correcto, __los montos de las valuaciones y de las Hojas de Entrada de Servicio no se ajusten financieramente a lo establecido en las cláusulas del contrato."
> _


Fíjate, colocandolo así como propones le cambia el sentido, me imagino que es por lo que mencionaste en el post #7. 





> Semánticamente, no termino de comprender la oración. Sigo sin estar  seguro de de qué es finalidad la oración subrayada. Veo dos  posibilidades:
> — Que los montos y hojas no se ajusten (no se falseen, vaya) para hacer correcto lo que se esté cancelando.
> — Que existen unas clausulas en el contrato para cómo hacer correctamente los casos de cancelación de algo.


Es la primera opción.

Sin embargo, tomando en cuenta lo que propones y haciendo una modificaciones para darle más sentido, quedaría así:
_"Lo anterior trae como consecuencia que__ los montos de las valuaciones y de las Hojas de Entrada de Servicio no se ajusten financieramente a lo establecido en las cláusulas del contrato, lo cual es delicado, ya que no garantiza que lo que__ se esté cancelando sea lo correcto__"_


----------



## Xiscomx

Leídos los dos últimos aportes de _*Juan Diego*_ y _*Rosangelus*_ yo lo escribiría así:
«*Lo que trae como consecuencia que* *los montos de las valuaciones y de las Hojas de Entrada de Servicio no se ajusten **financieramente **a lo establecido en las cláusulas del contrato y que lo que **se esté cancelando sea lo correcto.*»
 Un saludo


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Xiscomx said:


> Leídos los dos últimos aportes de _*Juan Diego*_ y _*Rosangelus*_ yo lo escribiría así:
> «*Lo que trae como consecuencia que* *los montos de las valuaciones y de las Hojas de Entrada de Servicio no se ajusten **financieramente **a lo establecido en las cláusulas del contrato y que lo que **se esté cancelando sea lo correcto.*»
> Un saludo


Gracias! me parece muy buena opción, pero agragría algo:
*"...y que se desconozca si lo que **se está cancelando es lo correcto*.*"*


----------



## Xiscomx

ROSANGELUS said:


> Gracias! me parece muy buena opción, pero agragría algo:
> *"...y que se desconozca si lo que **se está cancelando es lo correcto*.*"*


A falta de poder leer el contrato en toda su extensión, vamos a hacer una pequeña deducción para que resulte más clara la comprensión:

Sabemos que unos hechos anteriores han ocasionado que los montos de las valuaciones y las Hojas no se ajusten a lo que dicen las cláusulas del contrato y que también han ocasionado que no sepamos si lo que hemos estado cancelando sea lo correcto.

Si esta deducción es correcta no podríamos hablar de *desconocimiento* como haces en tu última rectificación.
Piénsatela y si no encuentras algo mejor, úsala.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Xiscomx said:


> A falta de poder leer el contrato en toda su extensión, vamos a hacer una pequeña deducción para que resulte más clara la comprensión:
> 
> Sabemos que unos hechos anteriores han ocasionado que los montos de las valuaciones y las Hojas no se ajusten a lo que dicen las cláusulas del contrato y que también han ocasionado que no sepamos si lo que hemos estado cancelando sea lo correcto.
> 
> Si esta deducción es correcta no podríamos hablar de *desconocimiento* como haces en tu última rectificación.
> Piénsatela y si no encuentras algo mejor, úsala.



Muchas gracias a todos.
tienes razon Xiscomx, efectivamente no es desconocimiento, ya que tenemos identificado el problema. 
A la final, me pareció redactarlo así:


> La situación antes planteada, se debe a que la gerencia contratante, no conforma, ni valida los montos plasmados en las valuaciones contra las Hojas de Entrada de Servicio (HES).
> Lo que trae como consecuencia, que los montos de las valuaciones y de las HES, no se ajusten financieramente a lo establecido en las cláusulas del contrato, a fin de garantizar que se esté cancelando lo correcto.


se aceptan sugerencias. allí coloqué tambien el parrafo anterior.

Saludos


----------



## Xiscomx

Perfecto, pero yo eliminaría la coma (,) después de consecuencia.
Un saludo.


----------



## Aviador

ROSANGELUS, sólo para que quede claro, ¿en tu frase usas _cancelar_ como sinónimo de _pagar_ o _abonar_, verdad?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Aviador said:


> ROSANGELUS, sólo para que quede claro, ¿en tu frase usas _cancelar_ como sinónimo de _pagar_ o _abonar_, verdad?



¡Eso es correcto!

Saludos Aviador


----------

